# Besides Eye-Fi, what other options are there to transmit photos wirelessly?



## gregborkman (Jun 13, 2015)

Besides Eye-Fi cards, what other options are there to transmit photos wirelessly for instant review by my "video village" (hair and make up)?

I have a 5dmkiii


----------



## lion rock (Jun 13, 2015)

I use CamRanger with iPhone or iPad.
-r


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 13, 2015)

Another very happy CamRanger user.


----------



## gregborkman (Jun 13, 2015)

Could you tell me more about CamRanger?

Some of the stuff I'd like to know:
1)Is there a way to have it just transfer photos rather than also control the camera?
2)How instant of a transfer are we talking with raw?
3)Do you find it noticeably draining the camera's battery or is it externally powered?
4)If you do handheld shooting with it, how do you find mounting it, difficult?


----------



## iMagic (Jun 13, 2015)

Consider ravpower filehub


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 13, 2015)

After looking at the Camranger and its use of a off the shelf $15 Wi-Fi unit, I saw B&H selling the iUSBport2 Wi-Fi unit for $180 and bought one. It has apps for IOS and Android, and works well with complete remote tethering. It has the interesting capability of acting as a backup battery for your iphone, it includes 2 USB ports, so you can connect a card reader and a external usb drive, and it will transfer files from your card to the drive. It won't power the drive. The strange thing is that you must purchase your own AC adapter to charge the battery. You can use a existing one as long as it meets the power requirements.

However, to just transmit a image wirelessly, the eye-fi does a good job, and its cheap.


----------



## meywd (Jun 13, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> After looking at the Camranger and its use of a off the shelf $15 Wi-Fi unit, I saw B&H selling the iUSBport2 Wi-Fi unit for $180 and bought one. It has apps for IOS and Android, and works well with complete remote tethering. It has the interesting capability of acting as a backup battery for your iphone, it includes 2 USB ports, so you can connect a card reader and a external usb drive, and it will transfer files from your card to the drive. It won't power the drive. The strange thing is that you must purchase your own AC adapter to charge the battery. You can use a existing one as long as it meets the power requirements.
> 
> However, to just transmit a image wirelessly, the eye-fi does a good job, and its cheap.



I am in the same boat as the OP, my problem with eye-fi is ML, they don't work well together.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2015)

gregborkman said:


> Could you tell me more about CamRanger?
> 
> Some of the stuff I'd like to know:
> 1)Is there a way to have it just transfer photos rather than also control the camera?
> ...



1) Yes, in the Advanced settings just select Auto View and Auto Save. In any mode the camera controls are free to be used manually as well.
2) A few seconds, it is faster than the EyeFi I now never use and more reliable than the Canon WFT devices I have now sold.
3) It has it's own battery and can be run from anything via a USB cable too.
4) There are several options, I have the pouch and with a longer USB cable you can just put it in a pocket or clip it to a belt loop. I also have one of these https://www.tethertools.com/product/Rock-Solid-Mighty-Mount-Hot-Shoe/ I stick the CamRanger to the top and it sits in the hotshoe.

This might help answer some questions http://www.camranger.com/CamRanger_User_Manual.pdf


----------



## Pancho (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm using the app DSLR_Controller with a cheap TP-Link TL-MR3040 portable wireless router updated as indicated in their website:
http://dslrcontroller.com/guide-wifi_mr3040.php
I think, for no professional usage, it's a cheaper solution compared to Camranger.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 15, 2015)

Pancho said:


> I'm using the app DSLR_Controller with a cheap TP-Link TL-MR3040 portable wireless router updated as indicated in their website:
> http://dslrcontroller.com/guide-wifi_mr3040.php
> I think, for no professional usage, it's a cheaper solution compared to Camranger.



I looked into the DSLR Controller before getting the CamRanger, if you have the right hardware, both camera and tablet/phone then it seems a viable alternative, the CamRanger does offer a much wider hardware set though and includes Apple devices, which DSLR Controller doesn't. CamRanger is also, in my experience, 100% stable with very few dropped connections and very simple reconnect.


----------



## rpt (Jun 15, 2015)

meywd said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > After looking at the Camranger and its use of a off the shelf $15 Wi-Fi unit, I saw B&H selling the iUSBport2 Wi-Fi unit for $180 and bought one. It has apps for IOS and Android, and works well with complete remote tethering. It has the interesting capability of acting as a backup battery for your iphone, it includes 2 USB ports, so you can connect a card reader and a external usb drive, and it will transfer files from your card to the drive. It won't power the drive. The strange thing is that you must purchase your own AC adapter to charge the battery. You can use a existing one as long as it meets the power requirements.
> ...


And it only transfers the files on the SD card not from the CF card!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2015)

Pancho said:


> I'm using the app DSLR_Controller with a cheap TP-Link TL-MR3040 portable wireless router updated as indicated in their website:
> http://dslrcontroller.com/guide-wifi_mr3040.php
> I think, for no professional usage, it's a cheaper solution compared to Camranger.



Its the exact same portable wireless router that Camranger uses, but they have customized the firmware and have a wide range of software. You are paying $300, of which $285 is for the software and $15 for the router.

I wished DSLR controller worked on IOS. 

I saw a lot of comments regarding Cam Ranger when being used for tethering that there was too long of a delay to close the camera shutter. That concerned me. The IUSBHUB2 also has a delay, but its about 1/4 sec or maybe less. If you have a rapidly moving subject, it can be out of the frame when the shutter opens, so you lose a few photos, but not a lot.

Of course, there is the Canon solution which works very well, but is priced out of my reach, or at least more than what I'm willing to pay for the capability.


----------

